#ubuntu-in 2017-10-13
<pavlushka> Hello RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> How are you RajRajRaj
<pavlushka> ?
<RajRajRaj> i am fine ty pavlushka
<RajRajRaj> and you
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: I am good, hey, "systemctl --type=service", how to show the time stamp?
